# Update: Ecudator gewährt Assange Asyl



## turbosnake (19. Juni 2012)

*Update: Ecudator gewährt Assange Asyl*

Da Assange nach Schweden ausgeliefert werden soll und er befürchtet dort keinen fairen Prozess zu erhalten und damit an die USA ausgeliefert zu werden, wo ihm seiner Meinung die Todesstrafe wegen Spoinage erwartet, hat er dem Präsident von Ecuador einen Breif geschrieben in dem er um Asyl bittet.
Aktuell befindet sich Assange in der Botschaft von Ecuador in London und wartet auf eine Entscheidung. Das sei notwendig da Australien ihm nicht den notwenigen Schutz bietet.
Quelle:Wikileaks: Julian Assange flüchtet in die Botschaft von Ecuador - Golem.de

Update 1:Gibt ein Update: Ecudaor prüft immer noch den Antrag. Assange hat aber den Menschenrechtsanwalt Baltasar Garzon als Berater angestellt.
 Die Ecuadorianische Regierung hat zu ihm ein sehr gutes Verhältnis.
Langsam frage ich mich wie lange man sowas prüfen will, dazu sollte 1 Monat doch ausreichen.

Update 2:Update 2: Es wird erst nach Olympia entschieden. Vorher wäre es unvernüftig!
Quelle:nachrichten.ch - Assange muss bis nach Olympia auf Entscheid warten - Olympia (Sommer), Recht, Ausland

Update: Ecudator gewährt Assange Asyl
Diese Entscheidung sei gefallen um in vor den Verfolgungsrisiko in den USA zu schützen, desweiteren sei ein faires Verfahren in nicht garantiert.
Desweitern hat er scharf kritiesiert das die Botschaft möglicherwiese gestürmt werden sollte.
Quelle:Wikileaks-Gründer: Ecuador gewährt Julian Assange Aysl - Ausland - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten

Offen bleibt nur die Frage wie er nach Ecudaor kommt


----------



## ich111 (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Assange beantragt Asyl in Ecuador*

Du könntest den ersten Satz noch schöner schreiben dann passts


----------



## Elgazore (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Assange beantragt Asyl in Ecuador*



ich111 schrieb:


> Du könntest den ersten Satz noch schöner schreiben dann passts


 
Warum... endlich mal ein schöner deutscher Satz  ohne Schreibfehler und Anglizismen. Ich hab den gerne gelesen, war ein Wohltat mal kein "wtf" "lol" oder 3 Wort Sätze zu lesen. Danke - deutsch ist schön! P.S. nur ein paar Satzzeichen wären nett...


----------



## ich111 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Assange beantragt Asyl in Ecuador*



Elgazore schrieb:


> Warum... endlich mal ein schöner deutscher Satz  ohne Schreibfehler und Anglizismen. Ich hab den gerne gelesen, war ein Wohltat mal kein "wtf" "lol" oder 3 Wort Sätze zu lesen. Danke - deutsch ist schön! P.S. nur ein paar Satzzeichen wären nett...


Das war hauptsächlich gemeint und er ist zu lang


----------



## Andrej (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Assange beantragt Asyl in Ecuador*

In dem ersten Satzt fehlen ein paar Komma.

Jetzt versucht er scheine Haut zu retten.Jeder Mensch weis,dass auf Spionage und preisgaben geheimer Dokumente die Todesstrafe oder wenn es gut kommt eine lebenslängliche Haftstraffe kommt.


----------



## horst--one (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Assange beantragt Asyl in Ecuador*

Na hoffentlich nehmen die ihm 

geholfen hat er dem President ja schon mal...






fkin USA


----------



## locojens (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Assange beantragt Asyl in Ecuador*

Was will der in meiner 2. Heimat? Wenn die Amis den haben wollen bekommen die ihn auch da zu fassen.


----------



## DarkMo (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Assange beantragt Asyl in Ecuador*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Da Assange nach Schweden ausgeliefert werden soll, wo er befürchtet keinen fairen Prozess zu erhalten und damit an die USA ausgeliefert zu werden, wo ihn seiner Meinung die Todesstrafe wegen Spoinage erwartet, hat er dem Präsidenten von Ecuador einen Breif geschrieben in dem er um Asyl bittet.
> Dieser befindet sich aktuell in der Botschaft von Ecuador in London und wartet auf eine Entscheidung. Das sei notwendig, da Australien ihm nicht den notwenigen Schutz bietet.
> Quelle:Wikileaks: Julian Assange flüchtet in die Botschaft von Ecuador - Golem.de



so klingts hübscher *find* ^^ im letzten teil bilden sich mir nur noch paar fragen ><
- auf eine entscheidung von wem wird gewartet? dachte der botschafter fällt die entscheidung, aber wenn der auf eine wartet... ^^
- "da Australien *ihm*..." - wem jetz? dem botschafter oder assange ><
- wieso eigentlich australien? denk es geht um ecuador. oder is der kauz grad in australien? oder wie oder wad?


----------



## Cerol (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Assange beantragt Asyl in Ecuador*



Elgazore schrieb:


> Warum... endlich mal ein schöner deutscher Satz ohne Schreibfehler und Anglizismen.


stimmt, finde ich auch 


bin mal gespannt, wie das Ganze ausgeht...


@ DarkMo: Assange ist ja australischer Staatsbürger, und erwartet deshalb wohl Unterstützung von den Aussies


----------



## kühlprofi (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Assange beantragt Asyl in Ecuador*



locojens schrieb:


> Was will der in meiner 2. Heimat? Wenn die Amis den haben wollen bekommen die ihn auch da zu fassen.



Oder der Geheimdienst der USA lässt ihn unauffällig in einen tödlichen Unfall verwickeln


----------



## ΔΣΛ (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Assange beantragt Asyl in Ecuador*

Es ist schade das Julian Assange solche Knüppel in die Beine geworfen werden, das verrät uns doch nur das er mit allem was er macht richtig liegt.
Ich hoffe das Ecuador ihm hilft, wenn nicht wird ihm sicher ein anders Lateinamerikanisches Land helfen.


----------



## plaGGy (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Assange beantragt Asyl in Ecuador*



			
				ΔΣΛ;4321201 schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist schade das Julian Assange solche Knüppel in die Beine geworfen werden, das verrät uns doch nur das er mit allem was er macht richtig liegt.
> Ich hoffe das Ecuador ihm hilft, wenn nicht wird ihm sicher ein anders Lateinamerikanisches Land helfen.



Wie er es schon geschafft hat, das normale Menschen ihn als Helden stilisieren. Bitter... 
Wenn er wirklich 2 Frauen vergewaltigt hat, dann ist es eine Schande, das er noch nicht in Schweden ist.
Wenn nicht, dann bestätigt das nur die allgemeine Aussage seiner alten Kollegen, das er komplett paranoide ist.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Assange beantragt Asyl in Ecuador*

Hier also auch noch ..... 


Na dann, hier mal ein wenig copy & paste, da ich mich zu dem Thema (inzwischen ist er ja sogar in deren Botschaft in England geflüchtet) bereits auf Gamestar.de ausgelassen habe:






Der Typ geht mir langsam auf die Nerven durch sein Verhalten.


Lassen  wir für einen Augenblick mal beiseite dass er der Liebling der  Netzgemeinde ist und die USA sowieso hinter allem Bösen dieser Welt  stecken und ihn nur nach Guantanamo bekommen wollen, und konzentrieren  uns auf das was halbwegs sicher ist:


- Ja, er ist der  führende Kopf bei einer den USA massiv ans Bein pinkelnden  Whistleblower-Website, deren eigentlicher Star (/Gefahr) Manning bereits  eingebuchtet ist und der eine geschätzte Quadrillion Jahre Haft  verknackt bekommt in einem hochgradig fairen Militärprozess (und für den  sich btw keine Sau interessiert, nicht mal Assange, der ist mit sich  selber beschäftigt ...), und als Verbreitungsorgan von Mannings  "beschafftem" Material sich durchaus auf ewig von den USA fern halten  sollte

- Gleichzeitig ist der Typ ein riesiger Egomane, mit einem  Ego mindestens so gross wie die vereinigten Staaten (einfach mal ein  paar Interviews lesen, dem explodiert fast die Brust vor Stolz so  wichtig wie er sich vorkommt weil er Wikileaks vorsteht)

- Er hat  mit 2 Frauen - auch aufgrund seiner "Bekanntheit" - zur etwa selben  Zeit herumgemacht, was denen nach zufälligem Bekanntwerden dieses  Umstandes natürlich wenig gepasst hat und die sich entsprechend an ihm  irgendwie rächen wollen (wer schon mal 'ne Freundin hatte, wird dieses  Phänomen kennen ...)

- In Schweden ists nun dummerweise so, dass  dort ziemlich eng gefasste Regeln gelten was das Behandeln von Frauen  bei sexuellen Kontakten betrifft, hinzu kam dann noch eine  Staatsanwältin aus der dritten Reihe mit  Alice-Schwarzer-Überfeminismus-Komplex, der es wohl so gar nicht passte  dass dieser neue Promi sich sowas mit zwei Frauen erlaubt hat,  entsprechend dann auch der (etwas überzogene) europäische Haftbefehl um  ihn zur Befragung nach Schweden zu bekommen und ihn zur Rede zu stellen,  nachdem dieser das Land verlassen hatte und sich weigert Stellung zu  beziehen



Das sind die gesicherten Tatsachen, was ist nun daraus abzuleiten? Hier mal zwei Möglichkeiten:

a)  Es war ganz und alleine der CIA der alles von vorne bis hinten so  durchorganisiert hat. Der gesamte Fall wurde so konstruiert, dass  Assange in die Falle ging um ihm was anzuhängen, und ihn so nach  Schweden zu bekommen, die ihn dann schnurrstracks in die USA nach einem  entsprechenden Eilantrag ausliefern, wo ihn ein schöner Daueraufenthalt  im Waterboarding-Freizeitpark Guantanamo Bay erwartet, wovor er  berechtigterweise Schiss hat

(Wobei man sich hier mal die Frage  stellen sollte, ob es eine soooo intelligente Idee ist sich beim  Ami-Vasall #1, der anglo-amerikanischen Kolonie in Europa aka England  aufzuhalten wenn man eine Auslieferung befürchtet, das würden die  Engländer wohl eher machen als die Schweden)


b) Er weiss,  dass er mit seiner Pimperei ******** gebaut hat und hat Bammel davor in  dem sehr feministischen Schweden einen für seine Abenteuer auf den  Deckel zu kriegen und kurz einzusitzen. Gerade er, als Messias 2.0 der  vernetzten Welt kann doch nicht von zwei verarschten  Ex-Spielgefährtinnen zur Räson gebracht werden ... daher strickt er nun  ein Verschwörungsgeflecht rund um sich und sein Whistleblowertum,  welches ihm die amerikakritsche Netzgemeinde dankend abnimmt,  weiterverbreitet und so einen möglichen Prozess in SChweden verhindert.

(Was ich persönlich für wahrscheinlicher halte)





Urteilt  selber darüber. Man merkt an meinem tendenziösen Geschreibsel leicht,  dass ich den Typ nicht abkann. Er wäre nicht das erste (prominente)  Arschloch dass sich aus der Affäre ziehen will, nur weil er die Hose  nicht zu behalten konnte ...


----------



## turbosnake (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Assange beantragt Asyl in Ecuador*

Ich glaube eher an Variante a), das liegt an den Vorfällen von Kachelmann und Strauss-Kahn.
Keinem der Promis konnte sowas nachgewiesen werden, deswegen wird es hier wahrscheinlich nicht anders sein.


----------



## zweilinkehaende (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Assange beantragt Asyl in Ecuador*

Naja, ich kann ihn auch nicht ab, aber wenns um mein Leben ginge würde ich auch so ne Show draus machen.
Das ist sein einziger Schutz. Je bekannter er ist, desto schwerer wirds für die USA ihn unbemerkt verschwinden zu lassen.

Ganz abgesehen davon ist die schwedische Interpretation von Vergewaltigung Mist.


----------



## DarthLAX (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Assange beantragt Asyl in Ecuador*

hm...

ich halte Mr. Assange auch für einen Egomanen, aber das heißt nicht, das ich nicht auch glaube das es wieder ein fall von "hey der promi hat mich betrogen jetzt hänge ich ihm vergewaltigung/sexuelle belästigung etc. an und hoffe darauf das die den einbuchten bzw. ich aussergerichtlich zumindest geld kriege" ist...(ist leider zu oft so, die opfer sind nicht immer promis, aber männer haben es halt oft schwer hier das gegenteil zu beweisen (denn einen samen-abstrich kann man auch nach einvernehmlichem sex machen!), vor allem da man frauen viel leichter glaubt...)

was mich darin bestärkt ist, das man nicht ohne grund asyl beantragt IMHO (ich würde das nur machen wenn ich wirklich unschuldig bin bzw. politisch verfolgt werde!) oder anders gesagt:

ich trau assange nicht zu zu vergewaltigen. ich mag ihn nicht, aber wie heißt es so schön:

ich muss ihn nicht heiraten d.h. ich würde auch die freiheit bzw. die rechte meines erzfeides verteidigen, weil es das richtige ist!

mfg LAX


----------



## kühlprofi (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Assange beantragt Asyl in Ecuador*

Jemandem Vergewaltigung nachzurschreien ohne handfeste Beweise zu haben finde ich daneben und gefährlich.
Wer weiss wieviel Dollar die Damen für so einen Vorwurf von XY erhalten haben oder sich davon erhoffen.

Wird mMn kein Zufall sein, dass sobald Assange für seine Taten verantwortlich gemacht wurde oder ins Licht der Öffentlichkeit geriet plötzlich solche Vorwürfe enstehen.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Assange beantragt Asyl in Ecuador*

Die USA und Schweden arbeiten doch zusammen, das steht für mich fest, ist wohl eine gute nicht öffentliche Politische Zusammenarbeit (was sicher auch was mit Wirtschaft und Militärabkommen zu tun hat).


----------



## ImNEW (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Assange beantragt Asyl in Ecuador*



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Oder der Geheimdienst der USA lässt ihn unauffällig in einen tödlichen Unfall verwickeln


 
"Unauffällig"


----------



## plaGGy (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Assange beantragt Asyl in Ecuador*



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Jemandem Vergewaltigung nachzurschreien ohne handfeste Beweise zu haben finde ich daneben und gefährlich.
> Wer weiss wieviel Dollar die Damen für so einen Vorwurf von XY erhalten haben oder sich davon erhoffen.
> 
> Wird mMn kein Zufall sein, dass sobald Assange für seine Taten verantwortlich gemacht wurde oder ins Licht der Öffentlichkeit geriet plötzlich solche Vorwürfe enstehen.



Die Möglichkeit, das ein Mann seinen Schw*** nicht bei sich lassen konnte, ist wesentlich wahrscheinlicher als das es eine Verschwörung gibt.
Und das ist rausgekommen, weil der Mann bekannt ist... wie bei kachelmann und Strauss-Kahn. Hat nichts mit Zufall zu tun. Nur mit unserer Sensationsgeilen, privatsphärenmissachtenden Presse.


----------



## kühlprofi (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Assange beantragt Asyl in Ecuador*



plaGGy schrieb:


> Die Möglichkeit, das ein Mann seinen Schw*** nicht bei sich lassen konnte, ist wesentlich wahrscheinlicher als das es eine Verschwörung gibt.
> Und das ist rausgekommen, weil der Mann bekannt ist... wie bei kachelmann und Strauss-Kahn. Hat nichts mit Zufall zu tun. Nur mit unserer Sensationsgeilen, privatsphärenmissachtenden Presse.



Ja, das ist jetzt deine Meinung . 
Jedoch ist die Möglichkeit durch eine Verschwörung "stillgelegt" oder "maultot" gemacht zu werden ebenfalls relativ hoch in anbetracht auf die geleakten Daten würde ich das sogar "erwarten" .
Der Unterschied ist, dass Kachelmann ein Wettermoderator war und nicht geheime Dokumente und faux-pas von Regierungen veröffentlicht hat. Auch bei Kachelmann wäre ich mir nicht so sicher ob er wirklich handgreiflich wurde. Klar hatte er x-Affären - logisch wird da die einte oder andere  "emotional Verletzt" und wehrt sich evtl. mit solchen Vorwürfen  , was heutzugtage auch nicht selten vorkommt - auch bei nicht Promis!


----------



## drakenbacken (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Assange beantragt Asyl in Ecuador*

Julien, ich drück dir die Daumen und hoffe, du kannst ein sonniges Leben in Südamerika genießen. Obwohl ich immer noch hoffe, dass die USA soviel Größe beweisen, den Strafbefehl gegen ihn aufzuheben. Dieser unverhältnismäßige Kampf einer Supermacht gegen einen einzelnen, unbewaffneten Zivilisten läßt sonst eine Flut von Verschwörungstheorien über die geheimgehaltenen Greueltaten der USA entstehen. Sollte Assange von den USA tatsächlich irgendwann gefangen oder gar getötet werden, wird das meines Erachtens einen fast irreparablen Imageschaden für das Land verursachen; liebe Amerikaner, zeigt etwas mehr Gelassenheit!


----------



## plaGGy (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Assange beantragt Asyl in Ecuador*



drakenbacken schrieb:


> Julien, ich drück dir die Daumen und hoffe, du kannst ein sonniges Leben in Südamerika genießen. Obwohl ich immer noch hoffe, dass die USA soviel Größe beweisen, den Strafbefehl gegen ihn aufzuheben. Dieser unverhältnismäßige Kampf einer Supermacht gegen einen einzelnen, unbewaffneten Zivilisten läßt sonst eine Flut von Verschwörungstheorien über die geheimgehaltenen Greueltaten der USA entstehen. Sollte Assange von den USA tatsächlich irgendwann gefangen oder gar getötet werden, wird das meines Erachtens einen fast irreparablen Imageschaden für das Land verursachen; liebe Amerikaner, zeigt etwas mehr Gelassenheit!


 
Seit wann schert sich die USA um ihr Image?
Ich meine, sie ziehen in Betracht, Republikaner zu wählen ?


----------



## CiSaR (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Assange beantragt Asyl in Ecuador*



Elgazore schrieb:


> ohne Schreibfehler


 
Stimmt in dem ganzen Text ist nich ein Rechtschreibfehler xD

Tipp an den Newsschreiber, wenigstens noch einmal lesen


----------



## Verminaard (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Assange beantragt Asyl in Ecuador*



plaGGy schrieb:


> Seit wann schert sich die USA um ihr Image?
> Ich meine, sie ziehen in Betracht, Republikaner zu wählen ?


 

Wofuer auch? Die haben eine Armee und setzen diese auch ein...


----------



## kühlprofi (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Assange beantragt Asyl in Ecuador*

Interessant und zugleich Ergänzend zur User-News:
Anklage wegen Vergewaltigungsverdacht: Assange beantragt Asyl in Ecuador


----------



## Seeefe (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Assange beantragt Asyl in Ecuador*



			
				ΔΣΛ;4321201 schrieb:
			
		

> .
> Ich hoffe das Ecuador ihm hilft, wenn nicht wird ihm sicher ein anders Lateinamerikanisches Land helfen.



Nö  WEnn er aus der Botschaft rausgeht wird er sofort verhaftet  Wie soll da ein, vorallem Lateinamerikanisches Land, ihm helfen?


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Assange beantragt Asyl in Ecuador*



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Jemandem Vergewaltigung nachzurschreien ohne handfeste Beweise zu haben finde ich daneben und gefährlich.


 Ich hab das mit der Vergewaltigung extra blumig umschrieben, denn wie dieser Vorwurf in Schweden ausgelegt wird ist lächerlich ...


----------



## akimdemoscha (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Assange beantragt Asyl in Ecuador*



Andrej schrieb:


> In dem ersten Satzt fehlen ein paar Komma.
> 
> Jetzt versucht er scheine Haut zu retten.Jeder Mensch weis,dass auf Spionage und preisgaben geheimer Dokumente die Todesstrafe oder wenn es gut kommt eine lebenslängliche Haftstraffe kommt.



in russland ist das wohl so, Andrej!

russland hat aber auch nen neuen zar!


----------



## MG42 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Assange beantragt Asyl in Ecuador*



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> (...)
> 
> 
> Das sind die gesicherten Tatsachen, was ist nun daraus abzuleiten? Hier mal zwei Möglichkeiten:
> ...


 
Für den Quark warum ihn die Schweden anklagen; Vergewaltigung wegen nicht benutzten Gummies (jedenfalls bahaupten das die "Opfer" oder war es einseitig wahrgenommene schlechte Behandlung ), hat er sich selbst hineinmanövriert.
Kann ja einen kleinen Anstupser seitens der CIA sein, oder er hat einfach mal Pech gahabt (mit seinem Ego), und so strecken die USA die unsichtbaren Tentakeln in seine Richtung aus, und müssen nur noch abwarten und er  nach einem Scheinprozess die Giftspritze auf dem E-Stuhl oder Vergast wird.

Dumm gelaufen für Assange, wer hoch fliegt...,, aber hat die Diva das wirklich verdient? Den USA gehört einfach aufs Maul, darf ja nicht mehr so weitergehen was die Treiben.
Hoffen wir mal, dass Assange mit dem blauen Auge, seiner wohlverdienten Lektion und dem Schrecken davon kommt und sich zukünftig geschickter verhält, und etwas kollegialer zu seinem verkackten Informanten ist...


----------



## plaGGy (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Assange beantragt Asyl in Ecuador*



MG42 schrieb:


> Für den Quark warum ihn die Schweden anklagen; Vergewaltigung wegen nicht benutzten Gummies (jedenfalls bahaupten das die "Opfer" oder war es einseitig wahrgenommene schlechte Behandlung ), hat er sich selbst hineinmanövriert.
> Kann ja einen kleinen Anstupser seitens der CIA sein, oder er hat einfach mal Pech gahabt (mit seinem Ego), und so strecken die USA die unsichtbaren Tentakeln in seine Richtung aus, und müssen nur noch abwarten und er nach einem Scheinprozess die Giftspritze auf dem E-Stuhl oder Vergast wird.
> 
> Dumm gelaufen für Assange, wer hoch fliegt...,, aber hat die Diva das wirklich verdient? Den USA gehört einfach aufs Maul, darf ja nicht mehr so weitergehen was die Treiben.
> Hoffen wir mal, dass Assange mit dem blauen Auge, seiner wohlverdienten Lektion und dem Schrecken davon kommt und sich zukünftig geschickter verhält, und etwas kollegialer zu seinem verkackten Informanten ist...



Dafür ist er zu charakterschwach (oder stark, je nachdem wie man es auslegt).
Und Schweden hat halt das härteste Sexualstraftrecht Europas (ich glaube Indien ist härter, da ist Vergewaltigung schon, wenn 2 unter 18 jährige einvernehmlich Sex haben, also zum Verständnis: Vergewaltigungsanklage für beide Beteiligten ).
Pech für ihn. Denke aber mal das der int. Haftbefehl, für eine Befragung überzogen ist. Da will sich wohl die Staatsanwältin etwas profilieren, nicht unbedingt bei der USA, eher generell.


----------



## DarthLAX (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Assange beantragt Asyl in Ecuador*



plaGGy schrieb:


> Die Möglichkeit, das ein Mann seinen Schw*** nicht bei sich lassen konnte, ist wesentlich wahrscheinlicher als das es eine Verschwörung gibt.
> Und das ist rausgekommen, weil der Mann bekannt ist... wie bei kachelmann und Strauss-Kahn. Hat nichts mit Zufall zu tun. Nur mit unserer Sensationsgeilen, privatsphärenmissachtenden Presse.


 
pah...

in dubio pro reo!

d.h. a) solange NICHTS (ABER MAL SO GAR NICHTS) bewiesen ist, ist assange erst mal unschuldig (unschuldsvermutung!)

b) so wie du tust ist jeder "mann" nur einen schritt vom vergewaltiger entfernt *kopfschüttel* und da fragen sich frauen warum männer oft schon so weit sind, das sie das weibliche geschlecht aufgegeben haben bzw. wenn sie wirklich sex brauchen die käufliche variante ohne verpflichtungen wählen (wobei man auch hier als vergewaltiger hingestellt werden kann, da wie gesagt samen-abstriche auch bei einvernehmlichem sex möglich sind  und ein paar blud-ergüsse etc. kann man auch ohne all zu große probleme selbst produzieren...sorry, ab ich finde es INFAM, das man solchen "schlampen" immer eher glaubt als den männern bzw. das man generell frauen fast alles abkauft, während männer immer handfeste beweise brauchen....verstehe es echt nicht, das ist nicht gleichberechtigung die sich frauen wünschen, das ist eher eine art "primus inter pares" womit die frauen fast immer besser da stehen als männer...ausserdem kenne ich keine männer die z.B. androhen können zu sagen sie seien vergewaltigt worden (oder sexuel belästigt worden...da wird man als mann eher ausgelacht, als das einen ein richter bzw. richterin (frauen sind hier IMHO schlimm) ernst nimmt!

*schüttelt den kopf*

mfg LAX
ps: ich frage mich warum sich schweden für sowas her gibt (und zu dieser staatsanwältin: das ist bestimmt so eine alice schwarzer like tante (also ein verschnitt von was, was schon vor 30 jahren ******* war...sorry, aber IMHO hat Mrs. Schwarzer den Frauen eher geschadet als genützt, da sie Männerhass geschürt hat - und immer noch schürt - und damit eher das Gegenteil von anteilnahme erreicht (ich bin z.B. für 100% Gleichberechtigung, bei Rechten (z.B. gleiche Bezahlung) aber auch bei Pflichen (wie z.B. zum Bund müssen, wenn die Wehrpflicht wieder kommen sollte) aber wenn ich diese Schwarzer sehe und höre (siehe Kachelmann Prozess wo sich diese möchtegerne Wallküre versucht hat zu profilieren!) dann kriege ich echten Frauenhass und obwohl ich Frauen eigentlich Toll finde (ok ich habe auch meine Vorurteile z.B. das Frauen meistens auf die falschen Männer/Jungs stehen d.h. ich kann halt net verstehen warum sie den "Gangsta-Macho-Rapper" (der vll sogar noch schlecht zu Frauen ist!) oder den Cool-Man-Wanna-Be einem normalen Typen, der meistens gut zu ihnen währe vor ziehen?....naja zurück zu der Anwältin:

der sollte mal wer sexuelle belästigung anhängen  dann würde die nicht mehr so vorgehen (oder anders gesagt: befragen hätte man assange auch im ausland können, ohne das man die mücke zum elefanten aufbläst und abdreht (sag nur: EU-Haftbefehl!))


----------



## plaGGy (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Assange beantragt Asyl in Ecuador*



DarthLAX schrieb:


> pah...
> 
> in dubio pro reo!
> 
> ...


 
natürlich sage ich nicht das jeder Mann nur einen Schritt vom Vergewaltiger entfernt ist, aber anzunehmen, das bei einem prominten und einer Anklage wegen Vergwaltigung direkt ein Komplett hintersteht ist einfach paranoide.
Und genau das ist ja in letzter zeit häufig passiert.

Bei Rest kann ich dir nur zustimmen, wird mir ein Rätsel bleiben, sowohl die Sache mit den Gangstas, wie auch das mit Alice Schwarzer. Wie kapuut muss die Frau denn sein, das sie immer noch glaubt ihr Gehabe hat Frauen auf der Welt auch nur einen Schritt weitergeholfen. Auch die Sache mit der Prozessfreudigkeit ist einfach lächerlich. Wenn eine Frau wirklich Hirn hat und Hass auf einen Mann, reicht eine Anklage wegen Sexueller Belästigung um das Leben dieses Mannes grundlegend zu ruinieren. Nichtmal Beweise werden dafür gebraucht. Gibt ja auch keine.
Nichts destotrotz ist Assange einfach paranoide. Natürlich ist der EU-Haftbefehl überzogen, aber mal ehrlich was der sich da zusammenreimt ist halt auch schon auf Dan Brown-Weltverschwörungsniveau.


----------



## DarthLAX (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Assange beantragt Asyl in Ecuador*

sag mal ist es paranoid, wenn sie wirklich hinter einem her sind wie die amis hinter assange?

ich weiss nicht ob dem so ist...oder anders gesagt lieber paranoid und dafuer bereit wenn wirklich was ist als nicht paranoid und dafuer dann auf guantanamo wo du deine menschenrechte nicht hast...

naja mal sehen was raus kommt.

mfg LAX


----------



## turbosnake (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Assange beantragt Asyl in Ecuador*

Gibt ein Update: Ecudaor prüft immer noch den Antrag. Assange hat aber den Menschenrechtsanwalt Baltasar Garzon als Berater angestellt.
Die Ecuadorianische Regierung hat zu ihm ein sehr gutes Verhältnis.


Langsam frage ich mich wie lange man sowas prüfen will, dazu sollte 1 Monat doch ausreichen.


----------



## turbosnake (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Assange beantragt Asyl in Ecuador*

Update 2: Es wird erst nach Olympia entschieden. Vorher wäre es unvernüftig!
Quelle:nachrichten.ch - Assange muss bis nach Olympia auf Entscheid warten - Olympia (Sommer), Recht, Ausland


----------



## Oberst Klink (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Assange beantragt Asyl in Ecuador-Update 2*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Da Assange nach Schweden ausgeliefert werden soll und er befürchtet dort keinen fairen Prozess zu erhalten und damit an die USA ausgeliefert zu werden, wo ihm seiner Meinung die Todesstrafe wegen Spoinage erwartet, hat er dem Präsident von Ecuador einen Breif geschrieben in dem er um Asyl bittet.
> Aktuell befindet sich Assange in der Botschaft von Ecuador in London und wartet auf eine Entscheidung. Das sei notwendig da Australien ihm nicht den notwenigen Schutz bietet.
> Quelle:Wikileaks: Julian Assange flüchtet in die Botschaft von Ecuador - Golem.de
> 
> ...


 
Warum zur Hölle soll es denn vernünftiger sein, den Antrag noch vor oder währent der Olympischen Spiele zu prüfen? Glauben die Briten etwa, dass sie wegen den Spielen alles stehen und liegen lassen können? Die O.S. werden einfach überschätzt! Das sind doch meist nur Randsportarten^^


----------



## turbosnake (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Assange beantragt Asyl in Ecuador-Update 2*

Ich bin gerade schreibfaul:Julian Assange: Ecuador will Auslieferung an die USA verhindern - News - gulli.com


----------



## Bester_Nick (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Assange beantragt Asyl in Ecuador-Update 2*

Der sollte einsehen, dass Wikileaks anarchistischer Blödsinn ist, die Seite vom Netz nehmen und sich bei der Regierung der USA wegen unrechtmäßiger Veröffentlichung geheimen Materials entschuldigen. Vielleicht bekäme er dann sowas wie ne Amnestie. Dann sollte er alles daran setzen, um Manning wieder frei zu bekommen. 

Was bringt denn Wikileaks? Gar nichts.  Allein das "Collateral Murder" Video ist so überflüssig wie ein Kropf. Paar sensationsgeile Leute holen sich, entschuldigung, auf Youtube einen drauf runter, die Revolverblätter füllen ihre Seiten & versuchen zu polarisieren und die Mutter Beimers fangen an zu heulen, weil sie die Hintergründe nicht verstehen. Das wars.

Warum muss man sowas sehen? Kollateralschäden und z.b auch Friedly Fire sind in jedem Krieg zuhauf vorhanden, erst Recht wenn er in Städten voller Zivilisten geführt wird. 

Speziell in Bagdad war zu jener Zeit ein besonders perfides Kriegsgebiet, denn dort wurden regelmäßig US-Soldaten in sowas wie Hinterhalte  gelockt. Täglich liefen dort Aufständische mit Gewehren, Panzerfäusten  und Sprengfallen durch die Gegend, mit denen sie US-Truppen nach dem Leben  trachteten. Das ist ein Faktum. Führt euch mal die Zahlen vor Augen: 5000  US-Soldaten getötet, 32000 US-Soldaten verwundet. Natürlich wurde bei so einer Bilanz bei Verdächtigen nicht lange gezögert und das Feuer eröffnet.

Ach, auch egal. Wikileaks ist schon lange gegessen.


----------



## turbosnake (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Assange beantragt Asyl in Ecuador-Update 2*

Also zurück in die Diktatur und alles Unterdrücken was den da oben nicht passt? 
Und alle Gegner niederschießen.
Wenn du deinen Spaß dran hast.


----------



## Seeefe (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Assange beantragt Asyl in Ecuador-Update 2*

Das hat doch rein garnichts mit Diktatur zu tun.  

Alle Gegner niedergeschossen haben sie doch auch nicht, sowas sieht komplett anders aus.


----------



## Whoosaa (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Assange beantragt Asyl in Ecuador-Update 2*

Natürlich ist so etwas wie WikiLeaks sinnvoll - jeder sollte sich ein eigenes Bild von den Dingen machen können, die in der Welt abgehen. Und nicht auf Gelaber von Politikern oder sonstwem verlassen, dass "alles unter Kontrolle", "keine Zivilisten getötet werden" usw.
Denn diese 



Split99999 schrieb:


> Speziell in Bagdad  war zu jener Zeit ein besonders perfides Kriegsgebiet, denn dort wurden  regelmäßig US-Soldaten in sowas wie Hinterhalte  gelockt. Täglich  liefen dort Aufständische mit Gewehren, Panzerfäusten  und Sprengfallen  durch die Gegend, mit denen sie US-Truppen nach dem Leben  trachteten.  Das ist ein *Faktum*. Führt euch mal die Zahlen vor Augen: 5000   US-Soldaten getötet, 32000 US-Soldaten verwundet. Natürlich wurde bei so  einer Bilanz bei Verdächtigen nicht lange gezögert und das Feuer  eröffnet.



Fakten, die du da ansprichst, müssen halt auch erstmal bekannt werden, bevor sie zu dem werden, was sie jetzt sind.


----------



## Bester_Nick (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Assange beantragt Asyl in Ecuador-Update 2*

*Whoosaa*

Das ist eben eines von vielen Problemen der komischen Plattform Wikileaks. Bei Wikileaks fehlt der Kontext bei der Informationsvergabe. Der Mensch glaubt das, was er sieht und in dem Video sind die US-Soldaten die bösen Schlächer. Und genauso reagieren die Leute dadrauf. "USA = Böse", "Terroristenschweine", "Mörder". Dann werden die Soldaten als zynische Killer hingestellt. Wem nützt das?

Ein weiteres Problem von Wikileaks ist, dass so ein Video überflüssig ist (es befriedigt nur den Voyeurismus). Es reichen die Information und die kriegen wir täglich über die ganz normalen Nachrichten. Wobei sowas nur noch selten erwähnt wird, weil es im Krieg viel zu oft vorkommt. Dann gibts das Problem, dass viele Informationen illegal sind, und Leaker wie Manning dadurch zu Schaden kommen. Noch ein Problem: z.B. Geleakte Dossiers über Politiker anderer Länder. Nach Beurteilung des US-Aussenministeriums ist z.B. der deutsche Aussenminister Guido Westerwelle inkompetent und eitel. Erstens gehen die internen Beurteilungen anderer Länder niemanden was an, zweitens können sich soche Informationen negativ auf die Beziehungen der USA mit einem anderen Land auswirken. Bei Russland wäre das gar nicht schön (negatives Dossier über Putin). Das Collateral Murder Video hatte die irakische Bevölkerung übrigens noch mehr gegen die Amerikaner aufgewiegelt. Die angespannte Situation wurde damit noch verschlimmert. Auch hier: Wem nützt das? 

Wikileaks ist einfach von anarchistischen Idealen geleiteter Blödsinn und es ist ganz natürlich, dass die grössten aktiven Unterstützer von Wikileaks verfolgt werden. 

Na ja, das Thema ist für mich erledigt. Wikileaks ist - wie gesagt - gegessen. So eine Plattform ist (zum Glück) dem Untergang geweiht.


----------



## turbosnake (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Assange beantragt Asyl in Ecuador-Update 2*

Es kommt auch so jede Menge Schmuh der Amis raus:Blamage für Polizei: Notruf enthüllt großangelegte Spionage-Aktion - Yahoo! Nachrichten Deutschland
Alles kommt irgendwann raus, man kann praktisch nichts mehr verstecken bzw verheimlichen. Außer man macht alle Beteiligten mundtot und vernichtet die Akten.


----------



## Bester_Nick (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Assange beantragt Asyl in Ecuador-Update 2*

Sowas kommt auch ohne Wikileaks raus. Haha, die CIA hat bei der Aktion ihre Finger im Spiel gehabt und über die Machenschaften der CIA ist schon ganz viel Skandalöses rausgekommen. Das kannste auch bei Wikipedia lesen.  

Central Intelligence Agency

Aber das ist ein alter Hut.


----------



## Whoosaa (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Assange beantragt Asyl in Ecuador-Update 2*



Split99999 schrieb:


> Das ist eben eines von vielen Problemen der komischen Plattform Wikileaks. Bei Wikileaks fehlt der Kontext bei der Informationsvergabe. Der Mensch glaubt das, was er sieht und in dem Video sind die US-Soldaten die bösen Schlächer. Und genauso reagieren die Leute dadrauf. "USA = Böse", "Terroristenschweine", "Mörder". Dann werden die Soldaten als zynische Killer hingestellt. Wem nützt das?



Der mündige, gebildete Bürger wird sich das Bild machen können, was wirklich in Afghanistan vorgeht, und daraus seine Schlüsse ziehen.
Der Bild-Leser wird "Skandal" schreien - das tut er aber auch, wenn man ihm sagt, dass Regen giftig ist. Von daher ist dieser "Nachteil" irrelevant, da omnipräsent, egal um welches Thema es geht.



Split99999 schrieb:


> Ein weiteres Problem von Wikileaks ist, dass so ein Video überflüssig ist (es befriedigt nur den Voyeurismus). Es reichen die Information und die kriegen wir täglich über die ganz normalen Nachrichten. Wobei sowas nur noch selten erwähnt wird, weil es im Krieg viel zu oft vorkommt. Dann gibts das Problem, dass viele Informationen illegal sind, und Leaker wie Manning dadurch zu Schaden kommen. Noch ein Problem: z.B. Geleakte Dossiers über Politiker anderer Länder. Nach Beurteilung des US-Aussenministeriums ist z.B. der deutsche Aussenminister Guido Westerwelle inkompetent und eitel. Erstens gehen die internen Beurteilungen anderer Länder niemanden was an, zweitens können sich soche Informationen negativ auf die Beziehungen der USA mit einem anderen Land auswirken. Bei Russland wäre das gar nicht schön (negatives Dossier über Putin). Das Collateral Murder Video hatte die irakische Bevölkerung übrigens noch mehr gegen die Amerikaner aufgewiegelt. Die angespannte Situation wurde damit noch verschlimmert. Auch hier: Wem nützt das?



Das Video an sich ist weder überflüssig noch befriedigt es den Voyeurismus. Die Veröffentlichung ist absolut legitim, und dient wie gesagt dem Bürger zur Information, den wie du richtig sagtest, die Informationen holen sich viele aus den Nachrichten - die müssen das Video jedoch erstmal sehen, um daraus Fakten zu entnehmen. Was du anprangerst ist die zunehmende Boulevardisierung der Medienlandschaft, worin ich dich vollkommen unterstütze - das führt dann nämlich dazu, dass das Video nicht schlicht als "zur Kenntnis zu nehmen" _präsentiert_, sondern als "boa, geil, Amis ballern durch die Gegend, gibt Tote, scheiß Amerikaner!!!" _vermarktet_ wird.
2ter Teil: Das Westerwelle inkompetent ist, ist ja nun keine Überraschung..  .. und ansonsten ist es halt so, dass wenn man Dossiers über Interna führt, diese es eines Tages an die Öffentlichkeit schaffen werden. Überhaupt gibt es meiner Meinung nach keine illegalen Informationen (Was zur Hölle soll das sein?), sondern bloß gut gehütete Geheimnisse, oder eben öffentlich zugängliche Informationen. Das ist ja der Sinn von Informationen, jemanden zu informieren.. wie sollte es illegal sein, sich zu informieren? .. Schöne Welt muss das sein.



Split99999 schrieb:


> Wikileaks ist einfach von *anarchistischen Idealen* geleiteter *Blödsinn* und es ist ganz *natürlich*, dass die grössten aktiven Unterstützer von Wikileaks verfolgt werden.
> 
> Na ja, das Thema ist für mich erledigt. Wikileaks ist - wie gesagt - gegessen. So eine Plattform ist (zum Glück) dem Untergang geweiht.


 
In meiner Welt dient der Staat dem Bürger, und dieser sollte daher auf (fast) alle Informationen und Daten zugreifen können, ohne deswegen jurisitsche/sonstige Konsequenzen befürchten zu müssen. EIne Plattform wie WikiLeaks unterstützt diese Idee, indem sie den Staat, der sich vom Bürger entfernt hat, wieder transparenter macht.
Ein Glück gibt es nicht mehr von deiner Sorte..


----------



## Bester_Nick (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Assange beantragt Asyl in Ecuador-Update 2*

Du kannst oder willst es nicht kapieren, schade. Aber auch egal ^^


----------



## turbosnake (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Assange beantragt Asyl in Ecuador-Update 2*

Nein er hat einfach eine andere Meinung als du.


----------



## Verminaard (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Assange beantragt Asyl in Ecuador-Update 2*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Also zurück in die Diktatur und alles Unterdrücken was den da oben nicht passt?
> Und alle Gegner niederschießen.
> Wenn du deinen Spaß dran hast.


 
Sowas haben wir doch in Deutschland schon.
Zwar nicht in dem Ausmaß mit erschiessen, aber wir sind weit von einer Demokratie und fuer das Volk entfernt.


----------



## Seeefe (29. Juli 2012)

Verminaard schrieb:
			
		

> Sowas haben wir doch in Deutschland schon.
> Zwar nicht in dem Ausmaß mit erschiessen, aber wir sind weit von einer Demokratie und fuer das Volk entfernt.



Aber min. doppelt so weit von der Diktatur!
Bei uns läuft eig. vieles richtig bzw. richtiger!!


----------



## Bester_Nick (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Assange beantragt Asyl in Ecuador-Update 2*

*turbosnake* 



Meine Meinung bilde ich aus der Realität und nicht aus einer idealen Vorstellung von der Welt. Eine ideale Welt könnte Wikileaks gut verkraften, die Plattform wäre eine nette Ergänzung, aber leider leben wir nicht in einer idealen Welt, sondern in einer Welt mit reißerischen Medien, massig Dummheit in der Bevölkerung und Argwohn zwischen verschiedenen Ländern usw.

Um es mal ganz diplomatisch zu sagen: Die Welt ist noch lange nicht reif für eine Plattform wie Wikileaks.


----------



## turbosnake (16. August 2012)

*AW: Update: Ecudator gewährt Assange Asyl*

Update: Ecudator gewährt Assange Asyl
Diese Entscheidung sei gefallen um in vor den Verfolgungsrisiko in den USA zu schützen, desweiteren sei ein faires Verfahren in nicht garantiert.
Desweitern hat er scharf kritiesiert das die Botschaft möglicherwiese gestürmt werden sollte.
Quelle:Wikileaks-Gründer: Ecuador gewährt Julian Assange Aysl - Ausland - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten

Offen bleibt nur die Frage wie er nach Ecudaor kommt


----------

